
Email security is greater threat than ever - notFrontPage
https://www.techradar.com/news/email-security-is-greater-threat-than-ever
======
tya99
That article seems like product placement.

They vaguely have a clickbaity title, and then just say "people click links in
email".... they can click links in anything so that's not specific to email.

Then they advertise a product at the end "best antivirus".

